# automatic string jig and server



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*automatic string jig*

here are a couple pictures of some crossbow strings i made for a person, they are 44in. very easy, with no twist. joe


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*automatic string jig*

how do you upload a video own how i made the strings? thanks joe


----------



## bejovial (Mar 29, 2008)

jjambow said:


> how do you upload a video own how i made the strings? thanks joe


option 1: place the video file in a .zip file then upload the zip file to your AT post

option 2: upload the file to youtube, or file hosting website and place a link to the file. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=452953


I look forward to seeing your server in action!


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*automatic string jig*

have string jig video done, but having alot of trouble uploading the video, tried zip, and tried to just uploading, but is a no go, any suggestions. or if you are good at these type of things i will send the video to you and you can upload for me. my email address is [email protected], thanks joe baker, or give me a call at 513-314-2442. thanks joe


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*automatic string jig*

ttt


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*automatic string jig*

i posted the video on youtube here is the link. http://www.youtube.com/jjambow
let me if this correct or not


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

That is pretty slick!!! where did you find the free spinning hook?


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*automatic string jig*

came with woodlath, just converted from sharp point to a hook.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

cool thanks.


----------



## bejovial (Mar 29, 2008)

It was worth the wait. Very cool!:shade: Thank you for sharing!


jjambow said:


> i posted the video on youtube here is the link. http://www.youtube.com/jjambow
> let me if this correct or not


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*automatic string jig*

ttt


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*automatic string jig*

ttt


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*automatic string jig*

ttt


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*automatic string jig*

ttt


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*automatic string jig*

ttt


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

That was pretty cool,,very inventive ! !


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

I hope you don't mind me linking it directly,looks great!


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*automatic string jig*

don't mind at all.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*automatic string jig*

ttt, working on an attachment so you can serve the end loops if one desires.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*automatic string jig*

ttt


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*automatic string jig*

ttt


----------



## starr06 (Sep 10, 2007)

*jig*

Are you selling them or can you tell how you made it


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*automatic string jig*

i can build one for you, but i can tell you how to build one yhourself, not that hard, and works great.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*automatic string jig*

have a rough design finished for an attachement for serving end loops for my automatic serving jig, will post pic's in the next couple of day's. man this website is fun.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*automatic string jig*

ttt


----------



## jbacon1340 (Oct 29, 2013)

It is called a live center. HF has them online. Or if you have a Woodcraft near you, they have them cheaper and better quality with removable points so you can add your own hook.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Can't believe I haven't seen this before... now I have 2 reasons to get a lathe, but still no where to put it!


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

With a live centre how are you controlling the twist in the string?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't think he is, but curious to hear his response because I could easily create an adapter for me shopsmith.


----------



## jbacon1340 (Oct 29, 2013)

With the live center it lets both ends of the string spin without synchronized motors


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes but there is nothing keeping the live center from spinning on it's own and therefore letting the string untwist when tension is applied.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't think you can make a precision length string with a free spinning tail stock.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Purka said:


> I don't think you can make a precision length string with a free spinning tail stock.


Why?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Why?


Because there would be nothing keeping it from losing or gaining twists. If the number of twists change, the length of the string changes.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I understand that. The video showed him making strings with no twist. I have not made many strings yet and I'm sure you guys are right about the spinning tailstock. But I am also fairly certain that there is a way to make the lathe work. If only I had one at my disposal...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm sorry, my bad. Those were twisted strings in the video. The pics in the 2nd post had no twist.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I understand that. The video showed him making strings with no twist. I have not made many strings yet and I'm sure you guys are right about the spinning tailstock. But I am also fairly certain that there is a way to make the lathe work. If only I had one at my disposal...


I have had a couple of lathes over the years and unless you had a motor at both ends that could be spun in either direction independently and jointly there would be no way to do it. This is why the commercial units are using brushless stepper motors.


----------

